# Likely Delivery Date for Trigano Tribute



## 103763 (Apr 5, 2007)

Has anyone got any idea how delayed the Tributes are? I'm currently waiting for a 550 which was due the beginning of June. I had heard there had been delays when I was first interested in buying one but my dealership had assured me that they had caught up and that they would have no trouble getting one for me in six weeks.

I know that so far it's only a couple of weeks late and compared to how long others seem to have waited that's nothing but the issue for me is that my wife is disabled and we are currently without a means of getting about. The term caged animal is an understatement for her :lol: 

The problem for us is the dealership is saying there are just a few delays on base vehicles and that they don't envisage it being more than a few more weeks. Like alll these things though a few more weeks turns into a few more months etc. We really can't be without transport all summer, so if that were to be the case we would have to consider our options!


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

Hi pabloh77
You don't say which dealership, but my understanding is that there are now a few 550's actually in stock for sale at some dealerships.
My local dealer here in Devon have just sold their stock 550, but have a 650 on sale in the showroom.


----------



## 103763 (Apr 5, 2007)

Thanks. The dealer is freeborn motorhomes in Hampshire. They had one at the beginning of May that I test drove and they said they would have more in June which have yet to materialise. By the sound of it they could be a while yet!

Wish I hadn't put the deposit down now and waited to find one in stock somewhere.


----------



## 105062 (Jun 10, 2007)

Hi, 
My 650 was due April and looks like I will get it next Tuesday so its about 2 months late. There are some cancelled Tributes around, Danum had a 550 in stock last week and 4 "unsold" 550s coming in.

It all depends on how many your dealer pre-ordered last year and if any have been cancelled, the dealers sell against their pre-orders ie I knew my chassis number in feb when I ordered so you could get one earlier if anyone in infront of you in the queue cancels.

There has been some horrific delays but the dealers are getting 1- 2 vans / month now ie last month Otto got his 650 from Danum and this month its my turn (and I have actually seen it YIPPEE)

The delays are not the dealers fault.

Hope this helps a bit, we have all been in the same boat.


----------



## 103763 (Apr 5, 2007)

Thanks so much for the info Tribute_650.

Sounds like I could be waiting a couple of months then! I knew this could be an issue when I ordered but the dealer did ensure me there were no delays which was obviously not entirely true. I would have looked harder for a cancelled one if they had not said that we would definitely get ours in June. The real issue is not knowing because it is impossible to make any plans and my wife hasn't been outside of a 500m radius of the house for a while......

I appreciate it's not the dealers fault but I do not believe they had no idea that there were delays!


----------



## 105062 (Jun 10, 2007)

Hi, mmm,yes, well that is one point I raised with Danum, why give me a date that can not be met? they did say that when I ordered, Trigano were promising a six week delivery on the van and showed me a letter from Trigano to the dealers apologising for the delays and saying everything should be ok now, which it turned out not to be. I took advice and was told that if they missed the delivery date by 4 weeks I should be able to get my deposit back, which I was going to do and possibly order the Adriana Van M I think its called as they are in stock all over. As it turned out 3 hours after asking for my deposit back I got a phone call to say my tribute was at the docks !! mmm how long had it been there I wonder.

My wife is in a wheelchair, Danum are fitting the Tribute with ramps and facilities for the chair. One point that might interest other wheelchair users is that when we first tested the 550 and there is not enough clearance between the sliding door side and the forward facing seat to get the chair & wife up the ramp and into the van. Danum were going to reduce that chair and make modifications so we could still have a bed there. *Many other dealers looked at me daft when I asked them to do this , Barrons for one*.

Anyway when the 650 eventually arrived last Friday we went to see it and firm up the mods and lo and behold that gap between the door frame and seat on the 650 is larger and no mods are required to get a wheelchair in. I just pushed the wife up a pair of 7ft ramps and into the van at which point she transferred to the sofa seat. The sofa seat is still high but not as high-up as the earlier 550 we tested. We may look to put in a raised floor at some time, level with the cab, but that can wait till after delivery. The other area is that toilet door opening the way it does which makes access for my wife near impossible, that will be getting modifications!

One silver lining is that due to us having these mods done Danum will claim the VAT on the van back for us which was something I did not expect!, I never thought I would say this but good old Gordon Brown.

We are in a similar situation to you having not had a holiday in 3 years due to being fed up of been let down by hotels that turned out not to have the disabled access they advertised !

Are you having any mods done for your wife?


----------



## 103763 (Apr 5, 2007)

Thanks for all this, it's very helpful indeed.

It's very true that is one thing to be thankful of Gordon for.

I'm very glad that the 650 has the extra clearance required for the wheelchair.

We're not having any mods done because my wife can *usually* get herself in and out of the vehicle. She has MS so the degree of difficulty does vary from day to day. The main reason we require a MH is to have a bathroom at close quarters for her at all times.

I'll bear that in mind about threatening to cancel if it reaches 4 weeks as I have heard that can speed up things for some reason :lol:

It's so very true about facilities at hotels not being as disabled friendly as advertised.....we also have had similar problems when picking restaurants and pubs for gatherings.

I'm so happy for you guys that you will be able to get out and about on holiday now in the tribute. We found that the facilities at many (acredited) campsites much more useful than at hotels.


----------



## 105062 (Jun 10, 2007)

Hi, Yes my wife has MS as well. She has had it 23 years and upto 3 years ago we were still touring Europe on the Harley Davidson.

Hope things continue on an even keel and keep us informed on how things go with the van.

Cheers
Paul


----------

